# Best slate style friction call?



## MooreMoney08

Whats the best slate-style friction call?

Im thinking of the primos freak with cyrstal or the Madd Aluminator?

what do u think of those calls or any new recommendations?


----------



## tb

Turkey calls are one device where handmade-custom-made calls rule. Primos and MAD are very inferior to the handiwork of many. Goto ebay and search 'turkey call'. You'll find calls from $3.00 (probably primos) to $3,000. Another good site is "customcalls.com" Another good site is 'midwestturkeycall.com' My very favorite slate-style friction call is a frictionwood from Kenny Morgan. (he's at turkeycallers.com) They are great calls. You might want to go to the NWTF website and figure out the winners of the call making contests and get one from the winner. It will be way, way better than any assembly-line made call.


----------



## Goosehisperer

anything from mad or primos


----------



## koyotekid

I have the Primos The Freak with Crystal. I love it. Helped buddies kill 4 toms with it. The only thing I would recommend is if you buy it to get different strikers and try out each one to see which one sounds the best with it. Good luck to ya.


----------



## AdamFisk

I own the HS Slate Wench and Primos "The Freak" with Frictionite. I like my HS better. It sounds louder and is easier for me to use, however I just started calling a couple weeks ago.


----------



## pheasantfanatic

My brother just bought the Primos Power Crystal and I think that it sounds really good. It sounds better than my Knight & Hale slate, and I am really good at that call!!!! :beer:


----------



## Jon_Lee

I have a Cane Creek glass, that is outa this world, I also use his mouth calls, I started using the mouth calls a couple years ago, they rock!!
very reasonable on the price, and awesome customer service.
www.canecreekcalls.com


----------



## iwantabuggy

In heavily hunted areas, I find the best one is the one that no one else has, whatever that is. If it is a popular call in my area, I would try to find something else. I think it helps to sound a little different.


----------



## Chuck Smith

There is no one best friction call out there IMO. I have HS, Primos, Quaker boy, two customs. They all work and have killed birds.

The thing is to find a couple that works good for you and you can use. I love this time of year. I can go to a store and play with all the calls. :beer:

Chuck


----------



## HATCHETMAN

2nd for cane creek custom glass.....that is ONE SICK TURKEY KILLIN' MACHINE!!!


----------



## nomrcy

I have two Woodhaven calls and they are AWESOME! Not as cheap as Primos or MAD calls though. They are in that $70 price range.


----------

